
Curated List of Open-Source Typefaces - beefhash
https://beautifulwebtype.com/
======
ubuwaits
I'm the maintainer of this project. Happy to take any feedback or suggestions.

At the end of last year/beginning of this year, I was working on this site
heavily and attempted to use Patreon to fund the project. Ultimately, I didn't
see enough interest and scaled back my time on it.

I still think it's a worthy goal to give an in-depth overview of the best
typefaces, but I'm still looking for the right way of promoting and funding
the project.

~~~
mortenjorck
This is an excellent resource, and I think what impresses me most, beyond the
design and comprehensiveness, is the curation. I considered myself fairly
familiar with the current SIL type landscape, yet I had never heard of half of
the type families on the home page, all of which look to be of a caliber with
the best open-source (or otherwise) types out there.

------
jfk13
I was surprised not to see Gentium there; it's (IMO) a beautiful face, and has
particularly strong support for less-common languages, which is often
overlooked.

~~~
Freak_NL
I filed an issue after the last time this project was mentioned here (in a
comment) last week:

[https://github.com/ubuwaits/beautiful-web-
type/issues/33](https://github.com/ubuwaits/beautiful-web-type/issues/33)

------
bloopernova
This is a super cool website, thank you for sharing it.

My go-to in most situations is still the Source Pro family, but so many people
seem to swear by Fira Code that I need to give it a try. (Although I'm not yet
sold on ligatures)

Source Code Pro just seems to fit all my applications well - terminals, emacs,
vim, visual studio code. Plus the serif and sans serif versions look good to
me in the browser.

------
ilikehurdles
I like the presentation, and that the full list is immediately available at
the bottom. I decided to kick Fira Code and have been using the IBM Plex
family of typefaces throughout my editors, and it has really grown on me. It
also looks great at a lot of sizes without anti-aliasing. Personally, I use
IBM Plex Sans Condensed in UIs + Plex Mono in editors.

------
m-p-3
I was wondering if someone could send them a suggestion, and it's possible to
do it under the form of a Github issue

[https://github.com/ubuwaits/beautiful-web-
type/issues](https://github.com/ubuwaits/beautiful-web-type/issues)

------
behnamoh
A while ago, Inter UI was introduced on HN. I decided to give it a shot and
personally I'm more satisfied with it than many paid fonts like, say,
Helvetica.

(Disclaimer: Have no affiliation with the TypeFace creator).

~~~
ubuwaits
Lots of people have suggested adding Inter UI to this project. I've held off
for two reasons: the creator, Rasmus, has built a very good site for the
typeface himself and the typeface is under active development, which means my
overview would constantly be in danger of being out of date.

~~~
CharlesW
> _Lots of people have suggested adding Inter UI to this project._

For the sake of people who will be very happy to discover it, please do add it
(unless you think it doesn't deserve a place on your list).

IMHO, regarding your concerns: (1) You can have a prominent link to the Inter
UI site, as I'd expect you would to any typeface's web home. (2) Every
typeface you include has gone through a bunch of revisions. Even if you don't
yet have an automated way of handling updates, there's still value in the
aggregation.

------
tetra_proxy
Have you thought about a section for special use case fonts like OpenDyslexic?

------
johnday
This is a very nice resource. Thank you for sharing.

------
omnimus
Is there any reason behind the ordering? Like why is Space Grotesk first?

~~~
ubuwaits
The typefaces on the home page are the latest added to the site.

